# need help on mounting swivel seats in jon boat



## mistermogin

How do you go about mounting seat brackets in a jon boat. I would think it would need to be bolted but how do you bolt it if you cant get under the bench seat to put the nut on the bolt?


----------



## wld1985

I've never done it.. so this is just an advice/idea.. Do toggle bolts, its just like a nut and bolt... just drill a hole and put the toggle through it and then it expands tighten it down and your done..


----------



## wirebiter

I would use rivets. A rivet gun is quick and secure. That is what I am doing on my jon boat to install some seats.


----------



## Sequoiha

Bill is correct,, use toggle bolts,,, we sell them, give me a call and ill set you up,,,,:usaflag


----------



## wld1985

> *Sequoiha (12/27/2008)*Bill is correct,, use toggle bolts,,, we sell them, give me a call and ill set you up,,,,:usaflag


Thanks Kenny, Like I said I've never installed some on a jon boat... But they seem like they would work well... Rivets, might hold up.. But I would go with the toggle cause you can take them in and out with no problems..


----------



## mistermogin

thanks alot fellas.


----------



## Sea Monkey

You might able to cut an opening in the side of the closed area. If this area is big enough it may be avaible for storage instead of waisted space. I would put a piece of plywood or suitable material in between the chair and boat..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

We have mounted them before by connecting seat swivels to a section of lumber, a 1x6" or a piece of lumber cut for the bench size or specific application. 



Mark and drill your holes, counter sink them so that the nuts and bolts can be tightened and they will sit flush on the bottom of the piece of wood. Cover the lumber with indoor-outdoor carpet, the carpet can be stapled, glued or tacked. Bolt the swivels to the lumber then connect the seats to the swivel using typical stainless nuts and bolts.



Now what this has done for you is it has allowed you to attach one or two seats to a ridged substrate that will require minimum anchor points to the boat.



For instance if this is a bench seat and you have attached two seats to a section of planking you can now attach the planking to the aluminum bench using simple self taping tek screws, no more than six or eight of them should be required. 



If and when you chose to remove the seats you will have very small holes that can be filled by $5. worth of silicone or epoxy, add a little OD green paint and the holes are gone. Hope this long-winded dialog helps.


----------



## sosmarine

> *Sequoiha (12/27/2008)*Bill is correct,, use toggle bolts,,, we sell them, give me a call and ill set you up,,,,:usaflag


Just make sure you use the Stainless Steel bolts, not the ones from the hardware store.


----------



## Jason

> *Sea Monkey (12/27/2008)*You might able to cut an opening in the side of the closed area. If this area is big enough it may be avaible for storage instead of waisted space. I would put a piece of plywood or suitable material in between the chair and boat..


In my old jon boat I had, I cut the top outta the middle bench seat and cut out all the styrofoam to make storage. I put a piece of wood on top with foam and vinyl to make a comfy seat.....As 4 seats----I had an adjustable seat which the bottom section was screwed in and then the other section was attatched to the seat....then it slid in. Don't know where you'd find the same thing though.....


----------



## jpaul

Used these on mine. Worked great.Could take them off for storage.


----------



## Bubba

Academy has those in stock. Not sure on the price


----------



## slickwilly

This is so easy and no one has even thought of this. No drilling needed into your jon boat seat. Simply buy some aluminum 1 inch wide by 1/2 inch thick bar stock at Home Depot. Measure the width of the existing foam filled jon boat seat and add 2 inches. Cut 4 bars of stock to this measrement. Drill a 3/8 hole into each bar 1 inch away from each end. Now your going to need 4 lengths of threaded 3/8 long bolts. This stock 3/8 threaded long pieces come in 3 foot pieces and the entire bolt is threaded from end to end. Cut the 4 lengths so that the upper and lower 1/2 inch stock bar has about 1/2 in. of thread at each end. What your doing is wrapping the existing jon boat seat in a square. You'll need to add about 1/2 in. of spacer to the top bar so that it doesn't rest on top of the jon boat seat. Now tighten all 4 threaded long bolts and the aluminium bars will tighten around the existing jon boat seat. Now you can mount your swivel base to the top aluminum bar. Here's a diagram. The wrap around bracket can be shifted left or right or centered on your existing jon boat bench seat.


----------

